# Word of the Day: emotion



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr. Spock spurned emotions, preferring the dominance of logic instead.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Even the mere mention , and the thinking about , both the word and the concept of _emotion,_
has the potential to cause me to feel _emotional._


----------



## Matrix (Jun 5, 2020)

Is it normal to get emotional more easily as we age? I know I do, I don't like that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*I get  emotional when I think of my daughter when she was small, and how I will never get the chance to have those times again*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

I get emotional thinking of how I wasted my life on 2 thankless (now adult) children 
"How sharper than a serpent's tooth it is
To have a thankless child!"
From King Lear


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

Emotionally speaking, remember how the circus clowns used to have either an extreme happy face, or an extreme sad one, all painted on, and very definitive, 2 ends of the gamut, along which emotions run.  Deep grief to great joy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 5, 2020)

I think  these weeks that we have been  told to stay at home were emotionally  draining.
My mind played  a melody of different emotions, as I missed my sons & grand daughters.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 5, 2020)

The emotion that I enjoy most is the happy face with tears - - - - oh no, wait - - - -that's an emoticon.☹


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2020)

I try not to let my _emotions_ get the best of me..but alas, sometimes they do..then it's time to start over--a new day can begin at any time of the day..


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 5, 2020)

Really appropriate, Ruth!  So far this month, it has been the frig, the car, and today the lawn tractor stressing me to the end of my wits and turning up negative emotions!  Thanks for settling me back down!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2020)

I can get emotional watching something very sad, or seeing a cute baby or puppy.


----------

